# Almost Human



## Veho (Nov 20, 2013)

Judge Dredd Karl "SF" Urban stars in another SF project, a buddy cop show set 30-something years in the future, where (_when_) technology is awesome, crime is rampant, and cars still don't fly. 

Dredd Urban's character, a cop who is part robot, is assigned a new partner (played by Michael Ealy), an android who is part human. Together they fight crimes. Duh.  


​ 



Aaaanyway, two episodes are already out, and so far I'm enjoying it a lot. It's constructed almost entirely of SF cliches. The android is much more of a snarky troll than the trailer suggests, Karl "Voice Of Gravel" Urban is his usual Karl Urbany self (which is good), the plots are _eh alright I guess_, the dialogue is okay, albeit a bit stilted in places (only one , the visuals are nice, the little nods to classics of the future-cop-and-robot genre (it's a thing) are neat, not sure where it will go in the long run but so far it's an entertaining watch.


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 20, 2013)

A Fox sci fi show... as it is basically bound to be cancelled it could probably be an exception to my "only when cancelled or several series are available" rule.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 5, 2013)

Got caught up in the show and I can honestly say I'm in love, jives with everything I've been looking for in a sci-fi show since Fringe. Production values are great as is the chemistry between the two leads, the technology is plausible enough, there's appropriately cyberpunkish music and so far the writing isn't bad. Really looking forward to see where this goes.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 7, 2013)

Finally got around to watching it. I quite enjoyed it to a point, the dialogue was witty and nice, and the characters are fairly diverse. I love Mackenzie Crook as Rudy, he's quite funny and seems to be the perfect actor for the role.

Though I do find the show to be fairly predictable (Especially the second episode, the plot was incredibly obvious from the very beginning, even before 



Spoiler



we knew the red-haired girl in the beginning was a sexbot being made with human DNA. The scans and her manner gave it away instantly.


)


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 30, 2014)

Looks like Almost Human got cancelled.

http://www.usatoday.com/story/life/tv/2014/04/29/fox-cancels-almost-human/8495227/


----------



## Rayder (Apr 30, 2014)

Yep, cancelled.   Oh well, was a good show, but might as well forget about it now.  Like it never existed.


----------



## Gahars (May 2, 2014)

Well, it's a high concept science fiction program on Fox. It could only end one way...

Firefly 2: Electric Boogaloo


----------



## Clydefrosch (May 2, 2014)

thats sad... i liked the show. one of the few science fiction series I could get into.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (May 5, 2014)

Show started off as a good sci-fi procedural but I was hoping it would eventually abandon those procedural roots for a more serialized story later (like another favourite show of mine, Person of Interest, hint hint). It didn't and ended up being a been there done that retread of old police procedural storylines with the only exception being the awesome chemistry between the two main guys.

Had potential (maybe if they dealt with what was behind the wall) but I can't say this cancellation is much of a loss.


----------

